# Cameras not syncing



## MissJane (7 mo ago)

Hello all. Recently picked up my Tesla Model Y Performance. (June 11th)
On the drive home I noticed the left side of the screen where normally you would see the car moving through traffic was not changing. It said “Cameras syncing”.
Looked up online and found related reset instructions. Before trying the reset, I checked the little “steering wheel progress” icon and it definitely showed no progress in the sync.
Completed the reset then took the car on run to try and get the cameras synced up and still nothing.
Went to out the car into the garage and the cameras started cutting in and out whenever the proximity sensors alerted.
Finally gave up and called to have the car towed back to Tesla where it’s been sitting untouched for over a week.
Anyone else having issues with recently delivered cars acting like this?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Either the MCU needed rebooting (hold both scroll wheels until the screen goes black) or the USB stick that came with the car is defective.

You probably should ask Tesla Service to try replacing the USB stick, as they sometimes are not well versed in the issues it causes when defective.


----------



## MissJane (7 mo ago)

Asking Tesla Service to do something would imply that they are doing anything. I have only received one response to multiple messages informing me that I had Uber credits. 🙄
Jacksonville, FL appears to be the worst possible location for owning a Tesla right now.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

MissJane said:


> Hello all. Recently picked up my Tesla Model Y Performance. (July 11th)


July 11th!!! Are you sure you didn't pick up a DeLorean?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

MissJane said:


> Asking Tesla Service to do something would imply that they are doing anything. I have only received one response to multiple messages informing me that I had Uber credits. 🙄
> Jacksonville, FL appears to be the worst possible location for owning a Tesla right now.


Not quite! The last time I talked to the Orlando service center, they said it would be 2 weeks just to get around to looking at the car!

I think Orlando needs at least 2 more service centers...


----------



## MissJane (7 mo ago)

Went down again today to try and get car back. The tech finally looked at today and said it was not drivable. Service finally agreed to give me a loaner until I have a car again.
Today was their first day responding on the Tesla app.


----------



## MissJane (7 mo ago)

Follow up;
After a month, we finally got a replacement computer and cameras. Car now working perfectly. 
I still believe Tesla has a long way to go with their service department. It took a lot of effort to get the lines of communication open which is uncalled for when taking delivery of a new car. on the plus side, Tesla will be opening a new service center in Jacksonville to handle the large influx of new owners. 
I look forward to the many improvements this will bring.


----------

